# Corsair Hydro Series H105



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 14, 2014)

The Corsair Hydro Series H105 has redefined what one can expect from an AIO liquid CPU cooler. Making use of a thicker 38 mm radiator and Corsair's own SP fans designed to deliver high static pressure, this well-engineered cooler makes quick work of the competition.

*Show full review*


----------



## VulkanBros (May 15, 2014)

Cool - might be the one who supersedes my H110


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2014)

As I guessed, it's very good for an AIO. With better (=quieter) fans, this would be even better. Guess I'll still stick with my HR-02 Macho for some time, but at least some evolution in these AIO watercoolers.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 16, 2014)

yea great unit but like most AIOs it fails the noise level test pretty hard when its at full tilt. Still you can limit the fan speeds and keep performance on par with the H110 while having the same noise profile. It just requires more fiddling by the end user.


----------



## Vario (May 16, 2014)

Corsair colored rings are a great gimmick, I am surprised theres no other colored ring products from other mfg unless its patented?


----------



## Kissamies (May 16, 2014)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea great unit but like most AIOs it fails the noise level test pretty hard when its at full tilt. Still you can limit the fan speeds and keep performance on par with the H110 while having the same noise profile. It just requires more fiddling by the end user.


With Gentle Typhoon 1450rpm's... Those are almost perfect fans, they generate a damn lot of pressure and are pretty quiet even in 12 Volts. Fk I'm pissed off that those can't be found not very much anymore here in Finland


----------



## Donel (May 16, 2014)

Great AIO cooler.

They could do an H115 following the same idea, but with quieter fans.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (May 16, 2014)

You relate it to the Glacer in your conclusion but speak of no comparison anywhere within testing.  Confused why you make a relationship (yes price, but things you HAVE provided results for also fall in that price range) with no data contributing to the relationship.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 16, 2014)

And I just bought the H110 about 2 weeks ago... Oh well.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 16, 2014)

this H105 is living up to it's performance, minus the fan noise, which I don't mind... since I have a headphone...


----------



## Assimilator (May 16, 2014)

What is the diameter of the tubing? And how does it stack up against the CM Nepton 280L?

edit: seems the H105 beats out the 280L, not bad considering the 280L has a larger surface area.


----------



## radrok (May 16, 2014)

Well at least this one scales when paired with high RPM fans, not that I'd run fans that noisy in my rig, honestly.

Doesn't seem that much of an upgrade to older doublefan AIOs though. Unless one wants to get his ears blasted every single second.


----------



## Nokiron (May 16, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> With Gentle Typhoon 1450rpm's... Those are almost perfect fans, they generate a damn lot of pressure and are pretty quiet even in 12 Volts. Fk I'm pissed off that those can't be found not very much anymore here in Finland


Yeah, they are unfortunately EOL. Scythes deal with Nidec Servo was never extended. I bought around 10 of them from the US to have some spares.


----------



## Kissamies (May 16, 2014)

Nokiron said:


> Yeah, they are unfortunately EOL. Scythes deal with Nidec Servo was never extended. I bought around 10 of them from the US to have some spares.


Damn I have only one, I bought two for my old Antec Kuhler 620 but the other one went with the cooler since I traded it to an iPhone


----------



## techy1 (May 16, 2014)

why all these "Hydro Series" are always so friken noisy? they have potential to be the quietest (obviously loosing some cooling power - wish they have plenty of)


----------



## IRQ Conflict (May 17, 2014)

Assimilator said:


> What is the diameter of the tubing? And how does it stack up against the CM Nepton 280L?
> 
> edit: seems the H105 beats out the 280L, not bad considering the 280L has a larger surface area.


 Actually, according to HWC's the Nepton 280L beats the Corsair H105.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 18, 2014)

techy1 said:


> why all these "Hydro Series" are always so friken noisy? they have potential to be the quietest (obviously loosing some cooling power - wish they have plenty of)



They don't have to be. When paired with good fans like Corsair SP120 Quiet they perform good AND are very quiet. I love my H100i + 2x SP120 Quiet.


----------



## chodaboy19 (May 19, 2014)

Is the noise data just for the fans or does it include the fans+pump?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 19, 2014)

fans and pump. All noise data is taken when the cooler is running and noise from the PSU is isolated. As such the cooler be it AIO has its entire noise profile recorded so pump and fans.  Typical air coolers its just fan noise during the cooling process.   As such the noise data presented is from the CPU cooler only as all other parts are passively cooled or isolated.


----------



## MT Alex (May 19, 2014)

Nokiron said:


> Yeah, they are unfortunately EOL. Scythes deal with Nidec Servo was never extended. I bought around 10 of them from the US to have some spares.



No!?!  That is the first I have heard that, but I haven't had to buy any new fans since I bought my last 7 GTs three or four years ago.  Just like everything else, if you find something you like you should buy a lot of them because soon they will change the design to make it "better" or discontinue it.


----------



## sweet (May 22, 2014)

With the TIM Intel uses in Ivy Bridge and Haswell, most of the cooling efforts are futile. A LGA2011 CPU, or Sandy Bridge is better for testing cooling solution IMHO.


----------



## erixx (May 30, 2014)

After such a good and educating review, I got intereset and decided to get one for one time in my life. After measuring I had to opt for the H75 because the double ones do not fit in my case.

I just installed it and after some tests the performance is amazing, 10ºC cooler than my Noctua C-14 (one fan only). Noise is an issue unless I install Asus  Fan control, because in Bios, sorry, Uefi, I can only lower speed to a silent profile which keeps radiotor fans speeds at 1200 and that is still noisy...

--------
Now, I have one issue with the quality of this Corsair kit. And it is a big question mark:

Why can the retention screws (female parts that goes thru the (PLASTIC!) back plate, TURN ENDLESSLY while you install the male screws from the CPU side????????
The screw head is metal, but the retention square is plastic and it flexes allowing said parts to turn on their axis. So if you do not check, your screws will never be propperly installed. And it is quite hard to lock them in place.

:-(
---------

Another minor question is: is the pump suppost to run a fixed revolutions? Whatever speed I set it is always idling at 1400 rpm.


Thanks!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 30, 2014)

The pump for me I let run at a fixed speed of around 1800 RPM it seems to fluctuate a bit depending on the software monitoring to top out between 1700 and 1900 RPM on the pump. PWM settings in your bios or via software may change that but for testing I ran the pump at max speed as on my unit the pump was barely noticeable it was the fans that were noticeable in my testing.


----------



## erixx (May 30, 2014)

Thanks, i will test pump speeds.
but I need those fans slower.

And I will write to Corsair about that flimsy plastic part.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 31, 2014)

The part is flimsy but once the cooler is mounted it takes care of itself in all honesty its a better system then what they use to have so be thankful.

The old system was a plastic backplate with 4 metal stops that just inserted into it if you over tightened the cooler down during install the metal stops would shave off the part of the plastic backplate resulting in it spinning freely making removal an absolute nightmare.  That doesn't happen with this new system


----------



## erixx (May 31, 2014)

I just rechecked the picture of this part of your review, by opening it full screen. It is not 100% equal to the H75 part!  The screws look better locked, more solid on the 105.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jun 30, 2014)

IRQ Conflict said:


> Actually, according to HWC's the Nepton 280L beats the Corsair H105.



According to Anandtech, it does not beat the Corsair in anything but reduced noise levels.


----------



## erixx (Jun 30, 2014)

May I? During Idle (up to 1000 rpm) my fans are silent, using AI Suite 2 here.

But sometimes a low "whining" or "singing" comes from inside the case, from the Corsair thats clear. Is it the pump or the metal radiator expanding/rearranging?


----------

